# sleepover, slumber party = διανυκτέρευση σε σπίτι φίλου, "ξενοκοίμισμα", "φιλοξενύχτι"



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2010)

Εδώ ο Στάθης είχε ρωτήσει πώς μπορεί να αποδοθεί το sleepover, εκτός από πιτζάμα-πάρτι. Επανέρχομαι στην ίδια ερώτηση, επειδή στο σίριαλ που μεταφράζω οι cool τελειόφοιτες λυκείου θεωρούν απαράδεκτο τον όρο slumber party, μάλλον επειδή τον θεωρούν πολύ παιδικό, και θέλουν να το αποκαλούν μόνο sleepover. Πάντως εννοούν σίγουρα αυτό που γενικώς ονομάζουμε πιτζάμα-πάρτι, δηλαδή να μαζευτούν ένα τσούρμο έφηβες και να κοιμηθούν σε κάποιο σπίτι το Σάββατο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2010)

Να φτιάξουμε επιτέλους το ουσιαστικό _ξενοκοίμισμα_ να μην ψαχνόμαστε κάθε φορά;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 4, 2010)

Αφού κανείς άλλος δεν προτείνει τίποτα... θα πω εγώ δύο, τα οποία δεν μου αρέσουν, αλλά ίσως ξεκινήσουν τη συζήτηση. 

πάρτι μετά ύπνου 
πάρτι μετά διαμονής 

Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο πέρα από το ξενοκοίμισμα...


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 4, 2010)

Λίαν προσφάτως βρήκα πολλές φορές το sleepover να χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια ότι απλώς μια φίλη πάει στο σπίτι της κολλητής της και κοιμάται εκεί. Δηλαδή μόνο δύο άτομα. Πάρτι;


----------



## sarant (Nov 4, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Κόμη. Το σλιπόβερ (ή σληπόβερ για να διατηρούμε το ετυμολογικό ίνδαλμα της λέξης) είναι να πάει μία (ή περισσότερες) έφηβη να κοιμηθεί στο σπίτι της φίλης της. Οι κόρες μου το αγαπούν πολύ αλλά δεν έχουν λέξη να το λένε. Τα ελληνάκια στο Λουξεμβούργο το λένε σλιπόβερ (ή σληπόβερ)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2010)

Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ίσως πρέπει να το πούμε απλώς διανυκτέρευση.


----------



## Themis (Nov 4, 2010)

Μου άρεσε η πρόταση "νυχτέρι" στο Translatum. Που θα μπορούσε να μετατραπεί και σε νυχτέρι-πάρτι. Φυσικά δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι λέγεται κιόλας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2010)

Προλαβαίνω να πατεντάρω υπέρ των σκοπών της Λεξιλογίας το *φιλοξενύχτι*;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 5, 2010)

Ωραίο το φιλοξενύχτι! Κατοχύρωσέ το. Να το βάλεις και στο slang.gr.


----------



## Themis (Nov 5, 2010)

Έγραψε!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά εμπνευσμένο το _φιλοξενύχτι_, Δρα, εύγε!


----------

